# Akita Shepherd



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Akita Shepherd, Akita Shepherds, Akita German Shepherd Hybrid

http://www.askedweb.com/Jason-Homan/posts/732-Akita-Shepherd

http://www.dog-obedience-training-online.com/akita-shepherd.html

First we thought he's a husky/shepherd but more and more points to him being an akita/shepherd. Look at the eyes. It looks exactly like an akita. It would also explain a lot of his behaviour. 


Also, why do they have to breed akita shepherds. Seriously, as if there aren't too many dog breeds out there already. :help:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

He looks like a Carolina dog mix.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

very pretty, but why??


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The head is too wide, even for a shepherd the head is too wide and the carolina dogs head is not that wide at all, isn't it?


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I don't think so, his facial features look more like an Akita at least imo


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

after googling pictures of the Carolina Dog, your fosters head is definitely wider than those dogs heads, the Carolina Dog's head looks like a Shepherd head


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It's certainly not a mix for inexperienced hands. That's for sure.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

oh that would be very very dangerous. poor dog


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I don't think he looks like an Akita. Where is he from? He looks like a generic shepherd mutt. My brother had one who looked almost identical and he didn't neuter him so I would see his clones wandering around the neighborhood from time to time.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

He's out of the Manhattan **** Hole. He had a questionable past already, was supposed to be adopted out and they needed a foster home for a couple of days until the adoption could be finalized. Let's just say that was over a month ago... which was a good thing though. He's neutered.


----------

